# Thanks to those that joined me.....



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks to those that joined me this year fishing. About 8 or more new friends were found that were good sportsmen, companionsand good fishermen.And I remember that we caught a limit on each trip. I enjoyed fishing with each of you and thank you very much.....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Didn't get the pleasure butI would love to fish with you sometime.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello lobst***,

We will do it.... 

Right now I'm flooded with the last minute visitors that put off vacationing until a week or so before school starts....... I'm in the third straight week and hopefully the last.....

Let's stay in touch....

curtis


----------

